# Hello- Possible return to theatre



## theatrehits (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi. Found this site while looking for information. I am looking to possibly return to the technical theatre profession after working 15-20 years in other somewhat related professions. Much has changed while much has not changed. 
Thanks in advance for any advice you might share. 

Rob.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome back. You were almost cured.

It really depends on the market as to how much has changed. The Pacific Northwest seems to have its own corner here in the Booth. They might even meet up from time to time.


----------



## theatrehits (Apr 8, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> Welcome back. You were almost cured.



That really made me laugh. Thanks.


----------

